# Yo Zuri Bonita ?



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

Anyone using the Yo Zuri Bonita's? Trolled one for the first time a couple weeks back with no luck


----------



## Gamefish27 (Nov 13, 2009)

Like $22 at half hitch tackle


----------



## wackydaddy (Jul 24, 2009)

Was $30 a few days ago at half hitch, I trolled one briefly on Wednesday with no luck, had a hit on a stretch before the yo-zuri. But after just talking to my buddy who trolls them, you should fast troll the Yo-Zuri, kinda hard to do that with a stretch. I was probably going too slow for it to be effective. Next time I'll pick up the speed.


----------



## Aquahollic (Sep 24, 2009)

I pull one almost every time out


----------



## billin (Oct 14, 2007)

*bonita*

yes igeneral will run one short in my spread off the corner when i am pulling plastics for Wahoo. they work very will had the best luck on purple and black.


----------



## sailor (Oct 29, 2007)

I always have one and it's usually in my spread if wahoo are around.


----------



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

Thanks for the responses , Was going to try it again this weekend but chased keeper jacks all day. Alot of 29inchers out there for sure.


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

wackydaddy said:


> Was $30 a few days ago at half hitch, I trolled one briefly on Wednesday with no luck, had a hit on a stretch before the yo-zuri. But after just talking to my buddy who trolls them, you should fast troll the Yo-Zuri, kinda hard to do that with a stretch. I was probably going too slow for it to be effective. Next time I'll pick up the speed.


What speed are you trolling the Yo-Zuri?


----------



## bigrick (Sep 29, 2010)

Don't put them out too far, keep them short. I like to run them in my wake. Don't want to go to fast either without a trolling lead or planner or they will just skip. 5-7mph


----------



## Letts GO (Aug 15, 2012)

Letts GO said:


> Thanks for the responses , Was going to try it again this weekend but chased keeper jacks all day. Alot of 29inchers out there for sure.[/QUOTE
> ]Apx 6 to 8 knots, tried trolling about 15knts on way back in the other day, Lure held water fine just didn't catch anything


----------



## D35 (Jun 29, 2011)

bigrick said:


> Don't put them out too far, keep them short. I like to run them in my wake. Don't want to go to fast either without a trolling lead or planner or they will just skip. 5-7mph


I've been pulling them between 7-9 mph w/o lead. I haven't had any luck with them, but I will keep trying.


----------



## tidefanjam (Oct 2, 2007)

pull it in your prop wash if you can,bout 6 knots.a flatline clip helps keep it down.or just a thick rubber band will work.


----------

